# Bresaola (again)



## xutfuzzy (May 7, 2013)

My first bresaola was done in a basic fridge, with no attention paid to temperature and humidity.  Now that I had a curing chamber, it was time to go about things differently.

Here is the eye of round.













2013-03-22 21.23.00.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013


















2013-03-22 21.23.05.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






Here is the same eye of round, trimmed.













2013-03-22 21.34.33.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






Measured for calculations.













2013-03-22 21.35.37.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






Salt measured out.













2013-03-22 21.36.57.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






Aromatics included salt, juniper berries, bay, thyme, cinnamon, and cloves.













2013-03-22 21.42.05.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






WHHIRRRRR!!!!













2013-03-22 21.43.04.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






Aromatics and salt were put into a ziploc bag.













2013-03-22 21.43.34.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






The round was placed under some weights in a fridge for a couple of days.













2013-03-22 21.49.17.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






After a couple of days the eye of round was rinsed off, weighed, and tied up.  I calculated a 30% weight loss target and marked the tag.













2013-03-31 20.09.30.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






A few weeks later I actually blew past the target goal, but that was okay, I had heard that some people actually preferred a weight loss closer to 40%.













2013-04-21 17.33.35.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






Texture wasn't quite right, though...seemed a little too raw, and I noticed the middle actually still formed a droplet of water. 













2013-04-21 17.34.55.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






Any thoughts on this one?  I still have it saved in a vacuum bag.  Should I rehang?  Throw it out?  Or is it supposed to look like this?  It had a 35% weight loss, but still doesn't seem quite done, and the immediate droplet of water that formed in the middle was odd.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (May 7, 2013)

I can't answer your question, but I'm interested to hear the answer. Bresaola is one of the projects on my list.

However, only curing for a couple of days in the refrigerator seems short. Seems like curing should be more on the order of 2 to 3 weeks?  Just wondering.


----------



## xutfuzzy (May 7, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> I can't answer your question, but I'm interested to hear the answer. Bresaola is one of the projects on my list.
> 
> However, only curing for a couple of days in the refrigerator seems short. Seems like curing should be more on the order of 2 to 3 weeks?  Just wondering.


I apologize if I was unclear.  It was cured in the fridge with salt for a couple of days, then rinsed off, then hung in a curing chamber for about 4-5 weeks.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (May 7, 2013)

xutfuzzy said:


> I apologize if I was unclear.  It was cured in the fridge with salt for a couple of days, then rinsed off, then hung in a curing chamber for about 4-5 weeks.


I'm absolutely no expert in this, so I may be getting this wrong. If so, I do apologize, and I'm sure somebody more knowledgeable will chime in.

But, recipes for bresaola I have seen call for curing the meat in a salt/cure #2 mixture (while refrigerated) for around 2-3 weeks. Then rinsing the cure off, possibly casing the bresaola to prevent case hardening, and then hanging the bresaola in a curing chamber to dry for an additional month or so.  Based on this, I'd guess that your bresaola didn't get fully cured with your 2 days of salt curing.  Another possibility is that you developed some case hardening which prevented the inside of the bresaola from drying out.  

Just some guesses, FWIW.  Very interested to hear what the experts think.


----------



## brican (May 8, 2013)

For what its worth I am positive that the two days in cure was not long enough, I do mine anywhere from five to eight days ~~ rinse and case in beef caps and hang to dry/mature for up to twelve plus weeks. After taking a look at yours there seems to be a case of case hardening (dark line around the edge)

The following photo is of my last one which I let dry a tad longer than it should, it did not hurt the product (just made it better) but there was a lot more shrinkage













IMG_1131.JPG



__ brican
__ May 8, 2013


















IMG_1123.JPG



__ brican
__ May 8, 2013


----------



## dls1 (May 8, 2013)

Breasola is typically cured for a minimum of 2 weeks, and often up to 3 weeks. Constants in the spice/curing mix include salt, sugar, black pepper, rosemary, and thyme, and of course, *cure #2*. Cinnamon and cloves are a nice addition. Midway through the curing period the meat is rinsed, dried, and another batch of the mix is applied. Following the curing period the meat is rinsed, dried, and hung for around a month until a weight loss of 30%-40% is achieved.

Personally, I would toss it and start over.


----------



## moikel (May 8, 2013)

I haven't made this but I have the book Preserving the Italian Way which is highly regarded here,it's a collection of recipes & process,s collected by a Doctor.All sorts of things fom our extensive Italian community here. The method set out is different but for what it's worth they take 4 litres red wine ! 1 kg coarse salt,12 branches of rosemary,1 bunch of thyme,2 large white onions 8 cloves of garlic crushed 1/2 cup black pepper 1/2 juniper berries crushed 1 table chilli flakes peel of 2 large onions. This is then mixed & in goes. 10 kg bit of topside trimmed .Leave 1 week in fridge.Remove dry hang in cool place 3 weeks or UNTIL FIRM .Should have a white mould.Wash in wine vinegar.
I am now intrigued myself now. It's cooling off here now I might try it with a smaller cut & reduce the amounts. Hard to hang things with 2 mastiff x  on the prowl. 
Don't know if I am helping but it's got to be about getting the moisture down to get the texture right. I know who to ask. Give me a few days.


----------



## moikel (May 8, 2013)

Sorry 5 kg so 10 pounds on the meat. I would say press it between weighted boards,food safe plastic or similar but where would that leave you on looks?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 8, 2013)

Brican said:


> For what its worth I am positive that the two days in cure was not long enough, I do mine anywhere from five to eight days ~~ rinse and case in beef caps and hang to dry/mature for up to twelve plus weeks. After taking a look at yours there seems to be a case of case hardening (dark line around the edge)
> 
> The following photo is of my last one which I let dry a tad longer than it should, it did not hurt the product (just made it better) but there was a lot more shrinkage
> 
> ...


Very nice looking Bresola!


----------



## brican (May 8, 2013)

Another batch drying 













IMG_0878.jpg



__ brican
__ May 8, 2013


----------



## daveomak (May 9, 2013)

Corey, morning.....  It looks case hardened as others have noted.....  What humidity level was your chamber at....  I think the curing time was a bit short, given the thickness of the meat....    Dave


----------

